# Chinese GP ~~~~SPOILER~~~~



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Haven't started a spoiler thread before...so here goes... :thumbup:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm so desperate for a BMW-Williams win I'm even going to root for Ralf. :eeps:


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

WILLIA///M said:


> I'm so desperate for a BMW-Williams win I'm even going to root for Ralf. :eeps:


Why not? :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

So how does this work...

Does Williams BMW pay Antonio only for the races he raced in? Is he still a back up driver for Williams?

In any case, I think he has done a great job for the team thus far.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

That is one wicked course! Glad I'm only going to watch. Kind of reminds me of the Budwiser commercial with Marc Gene.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Track seems awful flat. Reminds me of Malaysia or Bahrain.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> So how does this work...
> 
> Does Williams BMW pay Antonio only for the races he raced in? Is he still a back up driver for Williams?
> 
> In any case, I think he has done a great job for the team thus far.


I would guess on a race by race basis, plus perhaps some bonus money for each point earned.

He is probably on salary for the testing periods + travel money. Not bad IMHO!

.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

That looks like quite some track facility. Interesting how facilities purpose-built for F1 make facilities purpose-built for NASCRAP pale in comparison.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

How could a track facility like that in China ever turn a profit? Is it just a boondoggle for some rich Chinese businessmen or the Chinese government, or is there a big revenue stream somewhere? Who else uses this track? Does anyone?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

PhilH said:


> How could a track facility like that in China ever turn a profit? Is it just a boondoggle for some rich Chinese businessmen or the Chinese government, or is there a big revenue stream somewhere? Who else uses this track? Does anyone?


China has PLENTY of money.

Pick up 10 things around your house or offie and turn them over. Tell me how many of those say 'Made in China' on them. It's very important to China that they be viewed as equal to any other first-world nation in all aspects, and at the same time make eveyone forget that they are still the 'C' word. IMO it's working out very well for them.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I wasn't trying to imply that China didn't have any money...to the contrary, I even said "rich Chinese businessmen". I'm just wondering what the chances are that this track will ever turn a profit. :dunno:


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

PhilH said:


> I wasn't trying to imply that China didn't have any money...to the contrary, I even said "rich Chinese businessmen". I'm just wondering what the chances are that this track will ever turn a profit. :dunno:


They can rent it out for track events. There are plenty of rich people with nice cars and no where to track it. I am pretty sure the track will turn in a profit very quickly.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Hrm...Sepang is owned and run by the son of PM Mahathir. And it's running very well.

Who else uses the track? There is Formula BMW Asia and yes there is BMW touring car races in the Asia as well. Not to forget JGTCC. Right now in Asia, there are tracks in Japan, Malaysia and Macau. Adding Shanghai to the list can only be better.

Here's are some pics from Macau touring GP.




















PhilH said:


> How could a track facility like that in China ever turn a profit? Is it just a boondoggle for some rich Chinese businessmen or the Chinese government, or is there a big revenue stream somewhere? Who else uses this track? Does anyone?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Pantano out, Glock in. For the last three races of the year.

Money trouble, I assume. :dunno: 


.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I am terrible with time zones (math) even though I have three clocks in my office all set to different times around the world.  

Assuming that the race starts on Sunday at 14:00 local time, what time will it be on TV (if shown live) in the US? PST and EST, I mean.

:dunno: 


.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> I would guess on a race by race basis, plus perhaps some bonus money for each point earned.
> 
> He is probably on salary for the testing periods + travel money. Not bad IMHO!
> 
> .


I would say more likely he is pad as a test driver, and the chance to drive in races (and get exposure) is the bonus. He does get paid travel. And most times travels anyway for testing if they are testing on Friday.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

PhilH said:


> How could a track facility like that in China ever turn a profit? Is it just a boondoggle for some rich Chinese businessmen or the Chinese government, or is there a big revenue stream somewhere? Who else uses this track? Does anyone?


Many tracks are just for national pride. Many are not used but a couple of times per year, Hungaroring for one.

Why does it ahve to turn a profit? It could be a government venture.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> I am terrible with time zones (math) even though I have three clocks in my office all set to different times around the world.
> 
> Assuming that the race starts on Sunday at 14:00 local time, what time will it be on TV (if shown live) in the US? PST and EST, I mean.
> 
> ...


China is 12 hours ahead of EDT right now. So 1400 Sun in China is 0200 EDT Sunday morning and 1100 PDT Sat.

The nice thing is, I am in Brussels this week, so the race is on at 0800.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

I want to see this race.... hope we don't get dizzy watching... there's a lot of swirly looking places there...


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

I wouldn't be surprised if this is hugely govt. subsidied and done for image/publicity, etc. Ok, I don't want to start something that should go in the Politics thread, but with the way the Chinese fix their currency, get tons of mfg jobs, now turning to tech... they have to be very flush with cash. Not that many of their people are seeing it, but there is tons of $$ going to China. Even Indian companies are outsourcing mfg jobs to China...


----------

